# Furring Strips - Do I need them?



## ctote (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm starting to plan for finishing my basement, and I want to make sure I'm getting off on the right foot. So far my plan is (1) identify moisture and deal with it (currently the only moisture I've seen has been drylocked), (2) Glue on rigid foam insulation, (3) frame

I'm wondering what the benefits of adding furring strips to this process would be, if any? Do people usually use furring strips if they plan on setting up a frame using 2x4s?


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

There are 2" rigid foam sheets that have notches in them for furring strips(24"c). The furring strips anchor the foam to the foundation wall and also provide mounting for drywall. No wall framing needed. But if you want to frame out a wall, keep it several inches in from the foundation wall. Any wood touching concrete should be pressure treated.


----------



## ctote (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm worried that if I don't frame out the wall, it won't meet code for when we try to sell.

Would it work to glue the board to the wall and then put up a 2x4 frame right against that?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

ctote said:


> I'm worried that if I don't frame out the wall, it won't meet code for when we try to sell.
> 
> Would it work to glue the board to the wall and then put up a 2x4 frame right against that?


If you get the job inspected and an updated C of O, the job is on file as being up to code.
What am I missing here?


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

If you have framing then you don't need furring strips.


----------



## capecodder (Jun 5, 2011)

Im new to this and will be going through the same as ctote. The furring strips need to be pressure treated? Im assuming they should be anchored with a ramset or hilti?

Thanks.
Aaron


----------



## design_lover13 (Jul 15, 2011)

I wouldn't bother with the furring if you're framing...


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

capecodder, see note #7; http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_3_sec017.htm

Gary


----------

